# This PM I have to drink the Half-Lytely I just don't know if I can do it



## 14278 (Sep 23, 2006)

I mixed the Half-Lytely with the Orange Powder. I did not take the pills because the nurse said I can take Milk of Mag instead although it is not working so fast. Could some one give me some pointers to get this down. I am a little OCD about this. Can I add more flavor with what I already mixed. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Spirit, you should follow the instructions the Nurse gave you which probably means you can't add anything to make the prep taste any better.If its helps I was told if the prep was cold it is easier to take.Good luck with your test.


----------



## 22560 (Aug 31, 2006)

You can do it!I didn't do the half-lytely, so I have no specific info on that. But the nurse told me (when I called, terrified that no WAY could I drink the stuff) ... if it helps, separate it into 2 ounce portions, and drink THAT over the 10 minutes. So it's more like a quick chug - more of them, but easier to get each individual one down.Good luck!


----------



## 22560 (Aug 31, 2006)

I meant to say, above, drink 4 2-ounce cups in the 10 minute interval.Good luck!


----------

